

Spotify’s Revenue Is Growing, but So Are Its Losses - r721
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/09/business/media/as-spotify-expands-revenue-rises-and-losses-deepen.html

======
Alfredzzz
Is it due to high operating cost?

